# Cartoni e cartoon



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Quale personaggio dei cartoni animati vi rappresenta meglio?

Io Belle (non per l'aspetto ...che del resto nulla c'entra con la fiaba e il cartone) e Willy il cojote.


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2010)

Pollon....


----------



## pink (29 Luglio 2010)

Biancaneve, sognatrice romantica


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

pink ha detto:


> Biancaneve, sognatrice romantica


con quell'avatar??:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Non lo so... ma perche' non so mai rispondere a queste domande? 
Accidenti a me! 
Su, su non e' il caso di mettersi a piangere... sei cresciuta per queste cose!

:carneval:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

solo per far dispetto a lettrice io dico bambi:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

*io*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AEoEPWUXMPI


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Luglio 2010)

Il Sakurambo di Lamu'...

(casomai qualcuno se lo ricordasse...)


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Se intendiamo me come Buscopann sicuramente il Puffo Quattrocchi, uno scassa maroni elevato al cubo.

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

L'unico film che non comprero' mai a mia figlia... cazzo di cerbiatto impedito:carneval:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

rabarbaro ha detto:


> il sakurambo di lamu'...
> 
> (casomai qualcuno se lo ricordasse...)


fantastico!


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Il Sakurambo di Lamu'...
> 
> (casomai qualcuno se lo ricordasse...)


 Fantastico!!!!! :rotfl:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'unico film che non comprero' mai a mia figlia... cazzo di cerbiatto impedito:carneval:


 

comunque io mi ritrovo in mafalda, adorabile rompicoglioni:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Non lo so... ma perche' non so mai rispondere a queste domande?
> Accidenti a me!
> Su, su non e' il caso di mettersi a piangere... sei cresciuta per queste cose!
> 
> :carneval:








  ?






  ?


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> L'unico film che non comprero' mai a mia figlia... cazzo di cerbiatto impedito:carneval:


Eè il primo film che ho visto al cinema. Aveo 3 o 4 anni. Non mi ricordo una cippa

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> comunque io mi ritrovo in mafalda, adorabile rompicoglioni:carneval::carneval:


Si..in effetti Mafalda ti assomiglia molto 

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

E come vedete gli altri utenti?

AnnaA 






 o


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si..in effetti Mafalda ti assomiglia molto
> 
> Buscopann


anche tu al puffo4occhi:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E come vedete gli altri utenti?
> 
> AnnaA
> 
> ...



Ma quale Valentina. AnnaA io la vedo come Charlotte. un Ranch in Canadà, camicia a quadrettoni, calzoni di panno a far legna tutti i giorni

Buscopann


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ma quale Valentina. AnnaA io la vedo come Charlotte. un Ranch in Canadà, camicia a quadrettoni, calzoni di panno a far legna tutti i giorni
> 
> Buscopann








  ?


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

eccola qui

http://www.cartonionline.com/gif/CARTOON/charlotte/charlotte.jpg

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

_Questa e' la canzone di Charlotte..._

Che ricordi...


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> _Questa e' la canzone di Charlotte..._
> 
> Che ricordi...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4UhnmmYJmM&feature=related


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Due bei personaggi...Stewie e' il mio preferito:rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

eccola qua lettrice..la rockettara 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NNkxsiE8fY

Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

io sono candy candy!


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io sono candy candy!


se rompono le palle a me per bambi e non a te per candy m'incacchio  ti caccio 5 punti:carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2010)

*chiara matraini*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsLkNc0wsOQ&feature=related


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io sono candy candy!


Una peggiore non potevi scegliertela? Fai Georgie..Almeno Georgie trombava cacchio! 

Buscopann


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Luglio 2010)

Magari l'avete già sentita tutti...

Ma il vero appassionato ora dovrebbe ascoltare Orgia Cartoon dei Gem Boy...


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> io sono candy candy!


AHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Brugola
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI3qPvtYnv0


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una peggiore non potevi scegliertela? Fai Georgie..Almeno Georgie trombava cacchio!
> 
> Buscopann


Anche io tra le eterne impedite avrei scelto Georgie... Abel e Arthur erano tanta roba:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Brugola
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RI3qPvtYnv0


mi hai dato l'ispirazione per Persa 

http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=...IT299&biw=1280&bih=797&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> mi hai dato l'ispirazione per Persa
> 
> http://www.google.it/imgres?imgurl=...IT299&biw=1280&bih=797&tbs=isch:1&um=1&itbs=1


 Sei ripetitivo e noioso...


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> se rompono le palle a me per bambi e non a te per candy m'incacchio ti caccio 5 punti:carneval:


 Ma io SONO candy candy!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Una peggiore non potevi scegliertela? Fai Georgie..Almeno Georgie trombava cacchio!
> 
> Buscopann


 in effetti, quello è un punto.... allora lady oscar! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Vabbè, se non va bene mafalda mi sento vicina anche a lui

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iPMVfSfyAQI


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sei ripetitivo e noioso...


Io son quattrocchi, non Gargamella! 
spetta che metto la foto

http://calimero.ilcannocchiale.it/mediamanager/sys.user/6597/puffo quattrocchi.jpg


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ma io SONO candy candy!! :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


Non ti arrabbiare, qualche difetto l'abbiamo tutti:up:


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> AHHHHHHHHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!


 era un urlo?!?!!?!? non ho sentito....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Io son quattrocchi, non Gargamella!
> spetta che metto la foto
> 
> http://calimero.ilcannocchiale.it/mediamanager/sys.user/6597/puffo quattrocchi.jpg


<credi ...in realtà sei Gargamella... :mexican:


----------



## Abigail (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> <credi ...in realtà sei Gargamella... :mexican:


:carneval::carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> in effetti, quello è un punto.... allora lady oscar! :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


Il buon padre voleva un maschietto, ma ahimé sei nata tu? 

Busocopann


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

l'immagine che abbiamo di noi stessi è diversissima da quella degli altri.
Io mi sentivo candy candy da bambina. 
E i miei compagni di scuola mi dicevano che davo di mafalda o di lisa simpson o di haidi a seconda... 
mmmmmm....
ma io volevo essere l'uomo tigre!!! o sampei (che ha capito tutto della vita)


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> <credi ...in realtà sei Gargamella... :mexican:


ma io non sono perfido. son solo pirla!

Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il buon padre voleva un maschietto, ma ahimé sei nata tu?
> 
> Busocopann


 sono scoppiata a ridere con i colleghi che mi guardavano stortissimo!!!!! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Tra le impedite Rensie la strega che almeno si tromba il principe delle tenebre:rotfl:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> ma io non sono perfido. son solo pirla!
> 
> Buscopann


Anche Gargamella... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra le impedite Rensie la strega che almeno si tromba il principe delle tenebre:rotfl:


Nella sigla finale di Rensie le si vedevano le tette se non ricordo male. vado a verificare 

Buscopann


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche io tra le eterne impedite avrei scelto Georgie... Abel e Arthur erano tanta roba:carneval:


 Quoto, molto meglio Georgie!!


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Tra le impedite Rensie la strega che almeno si tromba il principe delle tenebre:rotfl:


 vabbè, ma una non impedita non ce n'era?
licia!!! ve la ricordate licia? 
e quella che era innamorata persa di holly di holly e benjie?!??!!?


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Ricordavo bene :carneval::carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHbB8m2zsOw

Buscopann


----------



## Eliade (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vabbè, ma una non impedita non ce n'era?
> licia!!! ve la ricordate licia?
> e quella che era *innamorata persa di holly di holly e benjie?!*??!!?


Patty?

Come dimenticare Holly e benji...una partita durava 3 settimane! :rotfl:

Licia: un incubo...mi ricordo principalmente la versione a telefilm con cristina d'avena:unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy: :unhappy:



Che carina rensie!^^


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ricordavo bene :carneval::carneval:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHbB8m2zsOw
> 
> Buscopann


 che memoria (per quel che vuoi tu..... )


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vabbè, ma una non impedita non ce n'era?
> licia!!! ve la ricordate licia?
> e quella che era innamorata persa di holly di holly e benjie?!??!!?


che ne dici di lei? 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SenuC_gTvb8

Buscopann


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *vabbè, ma una non impedita non ce n'era*?
> licia!!! ve la ricordate licia?
> e quella che era innamorata persa di holly di holly e benjie?!??!!?


Non credo sai, altrimenti non c'e' storia... cosi' come i protagonisti maschili sono tutti un po' pirloni irrisolti... l'unico decente era il fratello piccolo di Georgie IMHO


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Ricordavo bene :carneval::carneval:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHbB8m2zsOw
> 
> Buscopann


:up:

Me la son pure asoltata


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

e lui non potebbe essre il conte pinceton? ihihih

http://images.starpulse.com/Photos/Previews/Johnny-Bravo-tv-01.jpg

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> Me la son pure asoltata


Stiamo regredendra ti metto i puffi e poi a letto presto

Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> che ne dici di lei?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SenuC_gTvb8
> ...


wow me l'ero scordata!!! 


ah, mila!!! 






E mimì, ovviamente, sua cugina!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> e lui non potebbe essre il conte pinceton? ihihih
> 
> http://images.starpulse.com/Photos/Previews/Johnny-Bravo-tv-01.jpg
> 
> Buscopann


 Johnny Bravo! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Buscopann ha detto:


> e lui non potebbe essre il conte pinceton? ihihih
> 
> http://images.starpulse.com/Photos/Previews/Johnny-Bravo-tv-01.jpg
> 
> Buscopann


Io il conte lo vedo bene come lui


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> wow me l'ero scordata!!!
> 
> 
> ah, mila!!!
> ...


il cartone me lo sarò visto almeno 3 volte. ed era bella pure la sigla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LO_T2YNiIc

Buscopann


----------



## Grande82 (29 Luglio 2010)

PS ammetto di aver fatto pallavolo con i polsini rinforzati e appesantiti... mi sentivo molto mimì con le catene e i polsi sanguinanti... e ne godevo!!! :condom: (dov'è la faccina che si accetta la testa!??!!?)


----------



## Lettrice (29 Luglio 2010)

Gli allenamenti di Mimi' con le catene ai polsi non si potevano guardare:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (29 Luglio 2010)

*Mari'*

*Sicura che nessuno la scegliera, me la prendo io come mia immagine*.


----------



## Daniele (29 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quale personaggio dei cartoni animati vi rappresenta meglio?
> 
> Io Belle (non per l'aspetto ...che del resto nulla c'entra con la fiaba e il cartone) e Willy il cojote.


Persa?? Belle???? adesso guarda il cagnone che ti mostro e sappi che si Chiama Belle!!!

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/it/2/2f/Belle_e_Sébastien.jpg


Comunque ho capito di cosa parlavi, eh!!!


----------



## Angel (29 Luglio 2010)

SpiderMan......più che altro perchè mi sono troppo appiccicato agli specchi :carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (29 Luglio 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> SpiderMan......più che altro perchè mi sono troppo appiccicato agli specchi :carneval:


 :up: è il mio supereroe preferito (parlo del film, però).


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Io il conte lo vedo bene come lui


:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

Admingiovanni


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

fedifrago


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

persa


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

oscuro


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

papero


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2010)

*je suis adorable*

http://www.youtube.com/watch#!v=2hBFEObtQdM&feature=related


----------



## brugola (30 Luglio 2010)

la gnocca addormentata :mrgreen:


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

*ToMM*


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


li adoro! però ti preferisco così


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> li adoro! però ti preferisco così


 Cult... però facevo il tifo per Satana :carneval:


----------



## Giusy (30 Luglio 2010)

Io sono la più figa tra le sorelle Occhi di gatto! :carneval:

http://www.agoramagazine.it/agora/local/cache-vignettes/L187xH280/OCCHI_DI_GATTO-33e31.jpg


----------



## Abigail (30 Luglio 2010)

Ma sapete che io questi cartoni giapponesi li trovo orrendi?
Non hanno niente del cartone animato che doveva creare personaggi fantasiosi e surreali. No?


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

I migliori cartoni mai creati da mente umana solo quelli della Warner. Augh!


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> I migliori cartoni mai creati da mente umana solo quelli della Warner. Augh!


A destra di Bugs Bunny, vedi la mia cricca, papero, io e Alce, quello sotto con i baffi rossi è Oscuro:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)




----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *A destra di Bugs Bunny*, vedi la mia cricca, *papero, io e Alce*, quello sotto con i baffi rossi è Oscuro:carneval::carneval::carneval:


ma tu sei speedy o il maialino? :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (30 Luglio 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ma tu sei speedy o il maialino? :carneval:


INSOLENTE...come ti permetti di darmi dello speedy, stai gettando discredito sulla mia persona. Mi stai dando dell'eiaculatore precoce. Io sono il maialino no?
Dai Pincy, andiamo a fare i maialini coccolosi:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nobody (30 Luglio 2010)

contepinceton ha detto:


> INSOLENTE...come ti permetti di darmi dello speedy, stai gettando discredito sulla mia persona. Mi stai dando dell'eiaculatore precoce. Io sono il maialino no?
> Dai Pincy, andiamo a fare i maialini coccolosi:carneval::carneval::carneval:


 Quindi se tu non sei speedy, stai dando dell'eiaculatore precoce ad alce... :carneval:


----------



## Giusy (30 Luglio 2010)

Ieri pomeriggio facendo zapping mi sono fermata a guardare i cartoni della melevisione su Rai3...che strani...sono forse a 3D?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (30 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ieri pomeriggio facendo zapping mi sono fermata a guardare i cartoni della melevisione su Rai3...che strani...sono forse a 3D?


 Guarderò.


----------



## Giusy (30 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Guarderò.


:up:


----------



## Buscopann (3 Agosto 2010)

Su Italia 1 stamattina mi sono visto lei:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZshAhiLpXM

Ci deve essere una PollyAnna in questo forum. :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (3 Agosto 2010)

Questo è indiscutibilmente OSCURO. E non ammetto repliche :carneval::carneval:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-S5b2a3Zm6s

Buscopann


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Agosto 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_5oPfvD7oU

Io da bimba volevo esser questa povera sfigatissima ragazzina (se qualcuno ricorda il cartone!).... da ragazzetta sognavo Capitan Harlock.... dopo l'adolescenza mi son trasformata nella saccente e rompina Lisa Simpson.... chissà se a 80 anni diventerò come il nonno di Heidi!


----------



## oscuro (3 Agosto 2010)

*...........*

Arsenio Lupin 3!!!:carneval:


----------



## Buscopann (3 Agosto 2010)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_5oPfvD7oU
> 
> Io da bimba volevo esser questa povera sfigatissima ragazzina (se qualcuno ricorda il cartone!).... da ragazzetta sognavo Capitan Harlock.... dopo l'adolescenza mi son trasformata nella saccente e rompina Lisa Simpson.... chissà se a 80 anni diventerò come il nonno di Heidi!


Certo che ti sei presa la più fortunella nè?! 

Buscopann


----------



## tinkerbell (3 Agosto 2010)

*Buscopann*

Eh sì, già bimba avevo una spiccata vocazione a simpatizzare con le vittime del Fato o della vita in genere... eppure c'er aHeidi ai tempi: esempio di positività all'ennessima potenza, faceva pure camminare gli storpi, parlava con le capre, rabboniva il cuore di taciturni eremiti! Noi, i l sfigata di turno... non l'han mai più replicato sui canali ufficiali: bannato per istigazione alla depressione, suppongo!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> :up:


 L'ho visto: è stile quelli della pixel, ma non ha certo la qualità di un Toy story, però è molto gradevole.


----------

